# Petit rappel pour un Dock 100% transparent



## Phil1982 (27 Juillet 2009)

Petit rappel pour supprimer completement le fond du Dock.. n'avoir que les icones..

Mettez votre Dock en 2D.. ensuite faite une copie de Dock.app par mesure de securite :
/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app

Ensuite, rentrer dedans :
/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources

Ensuite la gestion du theme du Dock est gerée par 
left.png[de 1 a 5] ou bottom ou right.. chacun comme vous le comprenez correspond a l'emplacement du Dock sur l'ecran.

Supprimer les tous a part left1.png.
Ensuite ouvrez left1.png avec preview et rentrer dans outils pour changer sa taille. Mettez la gestion de la taille par pixel et decochez la case qui permet de garder les proportions intactes, et changer 1 x 8 par 4 x 222. Ca va reduire l'image en elle-meme de sorte qu'elle soit invisible concretement. Fermez tout. Rebooter le Dock ('killall Dock' dans Terminal) et c'est regler 

Un petit rappel pour eviter de passer une demi heure sur google ca peut aider


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2009)

tiens.... combien de temps il va tenir ce fil ???

Petit ménage&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Petit rappel pour supprimer completement le fond du Dock.. n'avoir que les icones.. (...)


Mirage fait ça très bien aussi, et avec un désinstalleur si on veut revenir à l'origine.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2009)

@ Phil1982 je crois que t'as bien compris la problématique&#8230;


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Juillet 2009)

Ben si j'aimerai bien..
Je n'avais pas de mauvaises intention en mentionnant ca.. Je paie toutes mes versions d'OS X..
Bref je ne peux pas editer mon sujet pour virer ma phrase.. comment faire car j'aimerai quand meme que mon sujet reste..

J'aimerai aussi modifier ma reponse la : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-desktop-sous-osx-180405-412.html#post5164523 ou virez la si vous pouvez..

Je ferai attention dorenavant a ne plus le mentionner nulle part..

Suite à ton MP j'ai un peu nettoyé&#8230; et fais gaffe à l'avenir&#8230;


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Juillet 2009)

Cool.. mon sujet est de nouveau ''pur''..

Ouai Mirage fait ca aussi mais j'ai eu des problemes avec et j'ai aussi pris l'habitude de faire le plus de chose par moi-meme, sans installateur..

Perso j'avais mis un peu de temps a trouver cette astuce ''manuelle' pour le Dock, etant la plupart du temps tomber sur des reponses qui donnaient le lien sur Mirage..


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> (...) Ouai Mirage fait ca aussi mais j'ai eu des problemes avec et j'ai aussi pris l'habitude de faire le plus de chose par moi-meme, sans installateur.. (...)


J'évite aussi, quand c'est possible, d'installer des logiciels, plugins ou autres s'il y a la possibilité de faire autrement à partir du Mac.
Mais j'avoue que Mirage est bien et je n'ai aucun problème avec.
Et tant qu'à "bidouiller" (ce n'est pas un reproche) pour avoir un Dock transparent, je préfère encore un logiciel tiers.


----------



## link.javaux (10 Septembre 2009)

je viens de tester, parce que mirage ne marche pas pour SL, mais ton astuce ne fonctionne pas pour moi...

Je fais un truc mal ?


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Septembre 2009)

Moi ca m'est arrivé ca, ca s'est produit quand j'ai fait toutes ses modifs alors que j'avais deja appliqué le Dock 2D..

Donc ce que j'avais fait c'etait de remettre le Dock en 3D (avec Onyx en ce qui me concerne), de remettre mon backup du Dock (j'avais bien sauvegardé le Dock original avant de changer quoi que ce soit).. donc la on est bien d'accord le Dock est de nouveau totalement celui d'origine.. apres j'ai refais la manip, et j'active ensuite le Dock en 2D..

Enfin si je me souviens bien 
Dis moi si ca marche ?

PS : Et c'est n'est pas un probleme SL car j'etais sur Leopard..


----------



## link.javaux (10 Septembre 2009)

... que dalle


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Septembre 2009)

Non mais il va pas faire chier longtemps ton Dock 

http://rapidshare.com/files/278224250/Dock_empty__BackUp_.app.zip


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Septembre 2009)

Sinon, comme Mirage ne fonctionne plus sur SL, j'avais trouvé cette astuce sur le net et qui fonctionne très bien.
Le même principe que ton premier post apparemment. A part que là, on a directement des fichiers à supprimer et d'autres à ajouter.

edit/ Faire quand même une copie du fichier "Dock.app" avant, au cas où.


----------



## link.javaux (10 Septembre 2009)

Merci bien 

La deuxième astuce marche 
Je n'ai pas testé la première déso 

Bonne fin de soirée


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Octobre 2009)

J'ai eu le même problème que link.javaux, j'ai donc voulu télécharger le fichier mis en ligne par phil sauf que rapidshare a du le virer :/ j'ai pas reussi a le choper.

C'est quand meme super bizarre, j'effectue exactement ta procédure et ca ne fonctionne pas ...


----------



## wath68 (3 Octobre 2009)

Mirage fonctionne avec Snow Leopard, sans installateur.
http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16785139

Edit : oups, je n'avais pas vu que PoorMonster avait déjà donné le lien. Toutes mes sorry.


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Octobre 2009)

Sauf que je le trouve pas sans installeur, le lien que tu m'as filé amène sur une page avec un lien vers mirage pour SL en haut de page sauf qu'après avoir cliqué, il est impossible de télécharger quoique ce soit. 

on tombe sur cette page

http://drop.io/Mirage_Basic/media/other

et aucun moyen de DL


----------



## wath68 (3 Octobre 2009)

Si.
Il faut attendre que la page a bien fini de charger, c'est un peu long, puis clic droit sur Mirage.zip et tu verras Download.


----------



## yannickterre (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

petit soucis,
j'ai fait ce qu'il est dit plus haut en changeant les fichiers...
transparent, mais l'effet miroir persiste et me gonfle...

un indis, une solution ???

Merci.


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Octobre 2009)

Mets ton Dock en 2D, pas 3D.. (use Onyx par exemple)

J'attends ton retour..


----------



## yannickterre (31 Octobre 2009)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait et alors il devient gris fumé, mais pas transparent,
peut-être faut-il que je fasse l'opération en 2D direct !!!
je verrai ce soir...

merci.


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Octobre 2009)

Ouai ya un truc comme ca... du genre quand tu fais la manip alors que t'es deja en 2D ca passe pas.. ou inversement..
Bref -> http://rapidshare.com/files/278224250/Dock_empty__BackUp_.app.zip


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Mets ton Dock en 2D, pas 3D (...)


Pour que l'effet transparent agisse il faut que le Dock soit positionné sur le côté.  En 2D ou en 3D, peu importe.
Ça ne fonctionne pas s'il est en bas.


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Octobre 2009)

Hein ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Hein ?


J'ai édité, je m'étais trompé.


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Octobre 2009)

Mais j'ai pas compris.. tu veux dire : lorsque tu fais la modif, il faut mettre le Dock sur le cote c ca ?
Moi j'ai pas eu besoin..


----------



## yannickterre (31 Octobre 2009)

çà y est... 
j'ai d'abord mis en 2D, fait l'opération, fermé la cession...

voilà plus d'effet miroir et transparent comme une source limpide.

Merci beaucoup.
Yannick


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Octobre 2009)

Cool


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> (...) tu veux dire : lorsque tu fais la modif, il faut mettre le Dock sur le cote c ca ? (...)


Pour moi oui. Si je laisse le Dock en bas ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Novembre 2009)

Vu qu'on me l'a demandé par MP, j'ai refait mon Dock 100% transparent, que je mets LA a telecharger... mettez le Dock en 2D avec Onyx par exemple, et remplacer le Dock original (situé dans /system/libray/Coreservice) par le mien et voila..


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de m'apercevoir en allant sur MacThemes qu'un nouveau lien avait été mis qui nous mène ici.
Et on en revient donc à la soluce que j'avais donnée qui consiste à enlever des fichiers pour en remettre des nouveaux (vu que Mirage ne fonctionne toujours pas pour moi) et qui donne un Dock transparent à gauche, à droite ou en bas.
Je pense que ta soluce est la même Phil1982 ?


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Novembre 2009)

Ouai c'est ca.. ya juste les fichiers "left right bottom" que tu vires, et tu garde les premiers que tu grossis puis c'est tout.. techniquement je ne comprends pas le procedé,mais bon..


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ouai c'est ca.. ya juste les fichiers "left right bottom" que tu vires, et tu garde les premiers que tu grossis puis c'est tout.. (...)


En fait, avec la solution (l'astuce plutôt) que j'ai trouvée sur MacThemes, il y a plusieurs fichiers à enlever.


Phil1982 a dit:


> techniquement je ne comprends pas le procedé,mais bon...


On remplace ces fichiers enlevés par d'autres du même nom mais sans image (ou motif ou autres). Des fichiers "vides" ou "transparents" je pense. Je ne sais pas trop, je ne me suis pas penché sur le problème.
Du moment que ça fonctionne.


----------



## Sylow (24 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un petit soucis, je n'arrive pas a ouvrr dock.app dans , je le vois mais apres j'ai beau cliquer dessus rien ne se passe. 

Merci


----------



## yannickterre (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir.

Clic droit / ouvrir le contenu du paquet


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Novembre 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> (...) Clic droit / ouvrir le contenu du paquet


Ou "ctrl / Afficher le contenu du paquet".


----------



## yannickterre (24 Novembre 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ou "ctrl / Afficher le contenu du paquet".



Oui c'est plus dans l'esprit mac   ;-)))


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Novembre 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> Oui c'est plus dans l'esprit mac   ;-)))


Aussi, mais c'est surtout selon la configuration de la souris.


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Novembre 2009)

C'est quand meme plus chiant ctrl


----------



## Sylow (24 Novembre 2009)

oui mais avec la magic mous ca fait plaisir le clique droit ^^ 

Bon je galere completement pour le dock transparent.

Je vais dl ton dock phil.

Quand tu dis de tout supprimer tu parles aussi des right des left et bottom sauf left1 qui faut garder ?!

quand je modifie la taille et que je veux enregistrer on me dit que c'est pas possible. j'ai essayé avec le dock 3d et 2d (changé par docker) mais ca ne change rien

EDIT : impossible de dl ton dock phil, ERROR ?!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> (...) Bon je galere completement pour le dock transparent. (...)



Avec le lien que j'avais donné ce n'est pas très compliqué à faire pourtant.


Phil1982 a dit:


> C'est quand meme plus chiant ctrl


Question d'habitude. Je n'y fais même plus attention, je fais ça machinalement.


----------



## Sylow (24 Novembre 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Avec le lien que j'avais donné ce n'est pas très compliqué à faire pourtant.
> 
> Question d'habitude. Je n'y fais même plus attention, je fais ça machinalement.



je vais essayer mais d'abord j'essayer la méthode de phil


Sinon c'est comme prendre l'habitude pour spotlight , pour moi c'est cmd+espace , j'ai jamais eu l'habitude d'utiliser le clavier pour des raccourcis mais depuis que j'ai l'ai pris ca change la vie


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Novembre 2009)

Ahah ouai.. mais alors VRAIMENT GROS OUAI pour spotlight.. et les raccourcis en general.. je connais celui de spotlight (la honte) que depuis un ou deux mois, et mon Dieu : comment vivre sans ? ca va quand meme on peut le dire : entre 7 ou 8 fois plus vite : 1 sec pour lancer iTunes depuis spotlight et 8s facile en passant par le Finder..

BREF, pour ton Dock je te l'envoie par mail si rapidshare ca marche pas pour toi..


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Février 2010)

Phil t'est il possible de me mettre au téléchargement les fichiers left 1 à 5 d'origine ?


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Février 2010)

Et voila


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Février 2010)

Merci


----------



## EricM (21 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Pardon de m'immiscer dans la discussion, j'ai bien suivi les explications, mais il reste un petit défaut à gauche du Dock que je n'arrive pas à effacer. Voir la copie d'écran. Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Mars 2010)

EricM a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Pardon de m'immiscer dans la discussion, j'ai bien suivi les  explications, mais il reste un petit défaut à gauche du Dock que je  n'arrive pas à effacer. Voir la copie d'écran. Merci pour  l'aide.


Bonjour,
Avec le lien que j'avais donné ici mon Dock est complètement transparent (à gauche, en bas ou à droite de l'écran).
La manip est simple, il y a juste des fichiers à remplacer par d'autres.


----------



## EricM (23 Mars 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Avec le lien que j'avais donné ici mon Dock est complètement transparent (à gauche, en bas ou à droite de l'écran).
> La manip est simple, il y a juste des fichiers à remplacer par d'autres.




Merci pour le lien mais il renvoie sur un site en Anglais, pas très causant pour moi 
En gros j'ai compris qu'il fallait remplacer certains fichiers par d'autres et rentrer des commandes à l'aide du Terminal. Bref, pas très simple. J'ai toujours mon problème de cadre sur la gauche de mon Dock.


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Mars 2010)

Salut,

Il semblerait que tu n'aies pas remplacé tous les fichiers.. reregarde bien.. et la commande du terminal c'est juste pour relancer le dock.. ferme ta session et reouvre la si tu veux


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Mars 2010)

EricM a dit:


> (...) rentrer des commandes à l'aide du Terminal. (...)



Pas du tout ! Simplement des fichiers à remplacer par d'autres.
Il faut cliquer sur "download" dans cette phrase qui est sur le site dont j'ai donné  le lien :
_"But I've already said way too much. So download  it and enjoy!"_
Une fois téléchargé, il y a un fichier "Installation.txt" qui explique comment faire.
C'est en anglais, certes, mais je ne le parle pas et j'ai réussi la manip du premier coup, c'est ultra simple à faire.


----------



## EricM (24 Mars 2010)

Merci pour l'explication, je n'avais pas vu le fichier à télécharger. Une fois fait, effectivement c'est assez simple à comprendre. Encore merci pour l'aide apportée. Eric


----------



## Calderan (29 Juin 2010)

Je relance le fil, car je suis sous 10.6.4 et la manip des fichiers ne fonctionne pas chez moi de même que mirage.

J'ai essayé les différents download proposés dans le sujet, mais la plupart ne sont plus disponibles sur rapidshare :'(

J'aimerais vraiment enlever le fond de mon dock et ne garder que les icônes, mais après 3 jours de recherche j'en suis toujours au même point : nulle part


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Juin 2010)

regarde dans mon lien "nvx liens pour la custo ici" et la t'y trouves un dock transparent.. ouvre le "contenu du paquet" de ce dock, et aussi ouvre celui de ton dock a toi, et remplace les dossiers internes.. redemarre ta session.. et voila..
si tu veux pas non plus d'indicateurs.. juste supprimes les fichiers "indicators" du dossier interne du dock..
pareil pour le "separator"


----------



## Calderan (29 Juin 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> regarde dans mon lien "nvx liens pour la custo ici" et la t'y trouves un dock transparent.. ouvre le "contenu du paquet" de ce dock, et aussi ouvre celui de ton dock a toi, et remplace les dossiers internes.. redemarre ta session.. et voila..
> si tu veux pas non plus d'indicateurs.. juste supprimes les fichiers "indicators" du dossier interne du dock..
> pareil pour le "separator"



Merci, je testerai ça ce soir


----------



## Calderan (29 Juin 2010)

Super, ça a marché 

Merchiiiiii beaucoup


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juin 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> Merci, je testerai ça ce soir



3H00 plus tard !! 





Calderan a dit:


> Super, ça a marché
> 
> Merchiiiiii beaucoup



j'en déduis que la nuit tombe vite chez toi !!


----------



## Calderan (29 Juin 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> 3H00 plus tard !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis d'un naturel impatient


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Juin 2010)

good ca a marché


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juin 2010)

Phil, j'y pense, ton lien rapidshare concernant le dock transp ne fonctionne pas ! 

je pense que tu le sais mais bon !


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Juin 2010)

ouai j'ai mis un nouveau lien pour la custo.. en fait les autres liens sont pour les tutos c'est tout


----------



## Rémi M (12 Décembre 2010)

*Problème résolu : *


Faite comme Phil l'a très bien expliqué pour aller jusqu'au contenu du Dock
Allez sur ce site, et faite télécharger
Ouvrez le fichier, et allez dans Clear Files > 2D Dock > Dock
Copiez les 3 fichiers, et collez les dans les ressources du dock
Ouvrez Terminal et faites _killall Dock_

Voilà, vous avez un Dock transparent, j'ai un peu galéré avec les autres méthodes, donc c'est pour ça que j'ai voulu remettre au claire la méthode de Phil et des autres bien entendu.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2010)

Plus simple, Mirage.


----------



## Rémi M (12 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Plus simple, Mirage.



Ah ! Merci, le voilà. Je savais bien que j'avais réussi à faire marcher Mirage sous SL, mais je ne le retrouvais pas, c'est donc le 2.0 qui marche sous Snow.

Merci encore une fois alors Corentin


----------

